

A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages (2009) - jownwayne
http://james-iry.blogspot.de/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html?m=1

======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this obviously brilliant article doesn't get much
discussion, or many votes, some people here have seen it before. Here are some
of the previous submissions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=brief+incomplete#!/story/forever/p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=brief+incomplete#!/story/forever/prefix/0/brief%20incomplete)

Of course, it may again get lots of discussion and lots of up-votes. We'll
see.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7263243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7263243)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149634)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6953863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6953863)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6504217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6504217)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6234361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6234361)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5804668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5804668)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728844)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5728843)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695816](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695816)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5377944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5377944)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5129062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5129062)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4586462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4586462)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3507566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3507566)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3503896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3503896)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1475826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1475826)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327746)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1310127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1310127)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599164)

~~~
danso
God DAMN you put more work into meta-summary than most of us put into actual
comments ;)

I know there's been talk about it, but has anyone hacked together a quickie-
scraper tool or mini-app that would, given a HN submission, find similar
submissions, and generate a plaintext list like the parent comment, but maybe
with some metadata (such as date of submission, number of comments, number of
upvotes). I'll put that on my side projects list but I bet someone more OCD
than me has already done something like this.

~~~
ColinWright
I have a bunch of half-finished, partially working, user-hostile tools. I
can't bundle or release them, it would take too long to write what they do,
and don't do. I could do something like you say, but again, as you say, I'd
bet someone else has already mostly done it.

I wonder if I could cobble together from what I have something that I could
make public. Next time I cross-reference stuff I'll leave a trail of bread-
crumbs to see if I can regularize/semi-automate it.

~~~
raverbashing
"I have a bunch of half-finished, partially working, user-hostile tools. I
can't bundle or release them"

This was never a problem for the Autotools people

------
slashnull
> Other well known languages in the ML family include OCaml, F#, and Visual
> Basic.

Every. Single. Time.

